# Finding Granular Humic



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm in the St. Louis suburbs and having trouble finding granular humic acid. I could always order Andersons on Amazon, but it's kind of pricey given people getting their hands on $15 bags of humic soil conditioner like LiveEarth. I've tried a few of the feed stores in my area, no luck. And the guy on the phone at the nearby SiteOne insisted I was saying "human" and had no idea what I was talking about. Anyone have any luck finding a granular humic? Any online source?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check at advance turf solutions. It think there is one close to St. Louis. Call ahead because they might need to order it.

https://www.advancedturf.com/connect-with-ats/locations/


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I buy it from AM Leonard when they do free shipping which is fairly often. Sign up for their email to be notified when they do it

https://www.amleo.com/the-andersonsreg-humic-dg-granular-soil-conditioner-humic-acid-40lb-bag/p/HUMDG/


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

@sean_h EL-MEL in St. Charles has granular humic. I also have a bag of Humic DG left over from last season if you want it.


----------



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

bmitch05 said:


> @sean_h EL-MEL in St. Charles has granular humic. I also have a bag of Humic DG left over from last season if you want it.


Yeah, sure, that'd be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## SixString (Mar 2, 2018)

@sean_h Saint Peters Co-Op will usually have granular humic acid. I've seen at least two different brands on their shelves in 40 lb bags. Both were 35% HA.

Hummert in Earth City is another option. I feel like direct retail customers are their least concern so they may not always have the product on the shelves, but they can order 35% or 70% HA.

However, if you're gonna have to order something, I would go with Advanced Turf Solutions in St Charles. The staff there is much more willing to help someone serious about "turf" than Hummerts. I've had no problems getting HumicDG from them.

Supreme Turf Products in Fenton can get anything you need but may not be the cheapest.

If you are further west, MFA in Wentzville is great to work with, and T&N in Foristell is extremely helpful.

Not guaranteed to have it, but here are places that are listed on the Ferti-Lome HA "Find A Dealer" website (https://www.fertilome.com/FindLocations.aspx):
World Emporium (St Charles)
El-Mel (St Charles)
Schmittel's Nursery (Maryland Heights)
Greenscape Gardens (Manchester)
Mansfield Nursery (Ellisville)

Places not to go for HA:
SiteOne (they can get HA products but not cost effective)
Home Depot
Lowes
Menards
True Value
Rural King
Farm & Home
Kirkwood Material Supply


----------

